# Rear shock replacement Sentra Sedan



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

The rear driver's side looks lower than the rear passenger's side on my 97 Sentra sedan and the vehicle pulls to the left. The steering wheel has an annoying vibration. Can I install a shock absorber (or strut) myself. Where is the upper end of the shock located?

Suggestions greatly appreciated. :hal:


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

You can do it yourself.

If you pop the trunk and remove the carpeting along the rear of the trunk (the side thats closest to the back seats) you will see the 3 bolts of the top of the struts. 

My strut bar should give you a better idea of where they are.


----------

